# Accessibility concerns at proposed new ATM location



## JPohling (Aug 15, 2017)

This project is located in San Francisco.  The client would like to install an ATM on the exterior wall that parallels the sidewalk.  The existing sidewalk slopes continuously down the block at 6.4%.  There is only 30" from the sidewalk/property line to this exterior wall.  I do not believe that we can get a 30"x48" level and clear floor space that would comply with the 2% maximum slope.  The ATM would go in to the left of the existing night drop.

We would level the area in front of the new ATM as much as possible, but dealing with the adjacent grades will not allow full compliance.

MHandler and ADAGuy I am interested in your opinions on this issue.  I know there are sometimes allowances given if we are matching up with existing sidewalk slopes.  Do you see a way that this ATM could be permitted in this location?


----------



## JPohling (Aug 17, 2017)

Bump to hopefully get some response's


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 17, 2017)

Section 35.151 of 28 CFR Part 35
(b) Alterations.
(1) Each facility or part of a facility altered by, on behalf of, or for the use of a public
entity in a manner that affects or could affect the usability of the facility or part of
the facility shall, to the maximum extent feasible, be altered in such manner that the
altered portion of the facility is readily accessible to and usable by individuals with
disabilities, if the alteration was commenced after January 26, 1992.

Subpart D of 28 CFR Part 36
(c) To the maximum extent feasible. The phrase “to the maximum extent feasible,” as
used in this section, applies to the occasional case where the nature of an existing
facility makes it virtually impossible to comply fully with applicable accessibility standards
through a planned alteration. In these circumstances, the alteration shall provide the
maximum physical accessibility feasible. Any altered features of the facility that can be
made accessible shall be made accessible. If providing accessibility in conformance
with this section to individuals with certain disabilities (e.g., those who use wheelchairs)
would not be feasible, the facility shall be made accessible to persons with other types of
disabilities (e.g., those who use crutches, those who have impaired vision or hearing, or
those who have other impairments).


----------



## JPohling (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for the post!  So it may be possible.................


----------



## mark handler (Aug 17, 2017)

To what extent will not allow full compliance?
Can you alter the "grade/sidewalk?


----------



## JPohling (Aug 18, 2017)

mark handler said:


> To what extent will not allow full compliance?
> Can you alter the "grade/sidewalk?


Not able to provide a level area that would be less than 2% slope in any direction.  reach range ok. all other requirements ok.  Just cannot manipulate the existing grades enough to provide a level area.  Technically infeasible?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 18, 2017)

JPohling said:


> Not able to provide a level area that would be less than 2% slope in any direction.  reach range ok. all other requirements ok.  Just cannot manipulate the existing grades enough to provide a level area.  Technically infeasible?


Sound like one to me, approach SF Building Dept.
CITY AND COUNTY OF SAN FRANCISCO DEPARTMENT OF BUILDING INSPECTION
http://sfdbi.org/sites/default/files/Unreasonable Hardship Request.pdf
Tom C. Hui, S.E., C.B.O., Director 
UNREASONABLE HARDSHIP REQUEST


----------

